# Frozen natural cycle no hospital apps



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Has anybody else been through a frozen natural cycle and hasn't had to been going for tests in hospital. First ivf failed in April now doing my frozen got told I was doing it without meds witch is good and they said phone them when I take my ovulation tests and I get a smiley face witch I did I phoned them this Morning then they phoned me back saying transfer was booked this Saturday if it lasts try thaw everybody else seems to have to have gone for tests to check the lining and other things but they don't want me in at all.


----------



## Dreamer14 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi needbabyfast,

I had a day 10 scan to check my lining and to check my follicles (to confirm a dominate follicle /impending ovulation). I think this method is pretty common but not necessarily the only way natural fet is done.

Did you ask the clinic why they weren't calling you in for a scan? 

Good luck with everything x


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeh  I had natural fet. Didnt work.I had to ring hospital when I ovulated (test stick) then they tell me to come in an they put embryos in. Suppose to be the best 3 embryos and one put in. They then binned the other 2 (I still think about the ones they throw away )I then had med fet and said I want my last 2 put in and both worked though one vanished at 8 wks (no heartbeat ) my 2 that got binned I think they were meant to be the best so they possibly would of worked with med fet. I now have 6mth old gorgeous baby (though might of had more if only)


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

needbabydust I did exactly the same as you are doing with no monitoring as my clinic was abroad (talk about being under pressure lol) I flew there the day after my smiley face and it worked just fine - resulted in twins x


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh brilliant thanks for the positive replies so excited now hopefully this is the one


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

My natural FET got cancelled and converted to medicated. 
I has about 5 scabs from day 10 of my cycle but by day 21 when i got positive opk my lining was only 6.5 so decided I wasn't ready. 
X


----------



## wibble-wobble (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a nat fet and no monitoring, it felt risky with only 1 frostie but it worked I'm almost 36 weeks now


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Omg can anybody help I got my smiley face Sunday I'm meant to be getting my transfer done tomoz I done the ovulation kit again and it come up just the circle does this mean I'm past it all and it won't work now


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

No when you get the smiley face it means you ovulate 24-36 hrs after seeing that smiley face, your transfer will then take place between 1-7 days after ovulation depending on your clinic, you need ovulation to have completed in order for the hormones to pick up the embryo and work on making it survive in the same way your your body would if you got pg naturally.


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Aww ok thanks for the reply I did phone me clinic with 100 questions today haha thank you xx


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi all can anyone help, we had e/t of our last frozen embie yesterday and before putting the embie in her new home they said it had thawed well and it's 80% live?? I do t know what that means?? Is it 20% is dead? ( trying to stay positive x good luck everyone else x


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm not too sure about that as I have my transfer today if egg survives but stay positive I'm sure it's not 20% dead can't see them putting it back in otherwise x


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Good luck today needbabydust xx hope all goes well today ) maybe we can keep in touch through the two week wait / x


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Aww thank you just got home from my transfer everything was fine. Yes of course we will keep in touch the 2 week wait is the worst x


----------



## melbg (Jun 10, 2012)

Our blast that survived the thaw was between 50-75% intact. The freeze/thaw process can damage some of the embryo, but if your clinic have put it back then it is very much alive.
We just had our 12 weeks scan on Thursday, so they do repair themselves and continue to grow. Positive thoughts now for those embies ladies! Xx


----------



## needbabydust (Jan 22, 2014)

Couldn't of said it better positive thoughts is the way xx


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Congratulations Melbg ) and needbabydust good to hear all went well and yes I agree two week wait is the worst, day one down feels like forever already / trying to stay positive but over thinking what I should and shouldn't be feeling right now ( wish you could sleep for the whole 11 days to make it go quicker ) x


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ps what clinics are you at ladies? Don't say if you don't feel comportable x


----------



## Ragdoll1308 (Mar 29, 2014)

Needbabydust I can't reply to your pm as it says your inbox is full / x


----------

